# Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle



## Trout 6 (26. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen! Wollte demnächst mal das Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle ausprobieren. 
Meine Frage an euch ist: 
Welche Fliegen nimmt man am besten im Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst und Winter die auch Erfolg bringen?
Wenn man weiss, welche Fliegen man braucht dann ist die Fliegenbox auch nicht so voll und man hat ein besseren überblick.
Bedanke mich schon mal in vorraus für jeden Tip.


----------



## mip (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

In der kalten Jahreszeit ist die Polar Magnus ganz vorne dabei! Garnelen sind auch super. Die sollten beide nicht fehlen in deiner Fliegenbox!


----------



## Tino (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138838


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*



mip schrieb:


> In der kalten Jahreszeit ist die Polar Magnus ganz vorne dabei! Garnelen sind auch super. Die sollten beide nicht fehlen in deiner Fliegenbox!


 die polar magnus kannst du das ganze jahr fischen ob sommer ,winter ,herbs ,frühjahr ,
die geht immer eigentlich kannst du alles drann hängen wenn die bock haben fressen die eh alles lg andre


----------



## bamse34 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Moin Moin!
Andre hat recht!! Wenn ich nur eine mitnehmen sollte wäre das ne Magnus!
Ansonsten sind alle Magnusähnlichen und Garnelenmuster dasganze Jahr angesagt!!! Im Frühjahr vielleicht nochmal ein Ringelwürmchen.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Polar Magnus und Jule Treane. #6

Aber eine Garnelenimmitation im Winter? |kopfkrat
Vielleicht mit pinken Reizfarben versehen, aber ohne diese? |kopfkrat
Im Winter gibt es im Wurfbereich definitiv keine Garnelen. #d


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Die Pattegrisen fängt das ganze Jahr über - egal was auch immer sie imitieren soll. 
Und die lässt sich auch hinterm Sbiro ganz hervorragend fischen, da man auch damit wunderbare Stops produzieren kann. 



In 8 Wochen geht auch bei mir die MeFo-Jagd wieder los! :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

hallo endlich mal wieder ne meerforelle die man sich anschauen kann :vik:lg andre


----------



## Spöket16 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Petri Heil!

Habe bisher besonders im Frühjahr gute Erfahrungen mit Polar Magnus und Ringelwurm(viel lila und blau) gemacht.#6

Dann guten Fang.


----------



## Trout 6 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Moin alle zusammen, danke für die ganzen Infos.#6
Jetzt weiß ich welche Fliegen in meine Fliegenbox reinkommen.
Falls der ein oder andere noch ein Tip hat,( was man beachten sollte beim Sbirolinofischen in der Ostsee ) bin für jeden Tip den ich kriegen kann dankbar.


----------



## Rosi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Moin, im Sommer klappt das weder mit Patti noch mit Polar Magnus. Auch die Jule ist eher eine Kaltwasserfliege. 


Im Sommer geht eher ne kohlschwarze  Mickey Finn. Noch besser ist ein großer schwarzer Muddler, ein Gurgler oder zur Not ein schwarzer Wolly Bugger. 
Im Sommer fischt man doch ganz anders als im Winter.

Mehr gibt es hier dazu.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

hallo rosi 
und das ist nicht richtig was du sagst :gim sommer kannst du genau die farben nehmen wie im winter ,frühjahr ,herbs 
eigentlich ist die farbe scheiß egal haubsache die fliege spielt schön im wasser :q habe mitten in der nacht mit einer pinken garnele fische gefangen :gein däne mitten in der nacht mit einer polarmagnus ne schöne 55 sommer mefo :gnehme doch mal ne fliege egal welche und halte sie vor die lampe 
du wirst erstaund sein du kannst nicht durch kucken :g
das zum thema schwarze fliegen nur in der nacht


----------



## Trout 6 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Moin alle zusammen, ich habe hier 2 Fotos von meinen beiden Fliegenboxen, die ich mir zusammen gestellt habe.
Und ein schönes Foto von einer Meerforelle, die ich mit den Fliegen dieses Jahr fangen möchte. #a

_
Truttafriend/Moderator: das Mefobild habe ich gelöscht, da die Bilderrechte bei Jörg Brosius (hier im Board als broesel) liegen_


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*



Trout 6 schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen, ich habe hier 2 Fotos von meinen beiden Fliegenboxen, die ich mir zusammen gestellt habe.


Alles Riesentrümmer soweit ich das sehen kann...
Dabei gibt es viele Situationen, wo Du mit so Brummern nur Nachläufer oder gar nichts zu sehen bekommst. Du solltest Dir dringend auch ein paar kleinere Fliegen in Dein Sortiment packen - z.B. paar Tangläufer-Imitationen oder auch die gute, altbewährte Red-Tag in Größe 10 oder 12. Insbesondere die Red-Tag fängt eigentlich immer ihre Fische... #6


----------



## dat_geit (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

Wo ist jetzt die Red Tag auf dem Bild?:q

Nee im Ernst, das ist nun wirklich die edelste Ausführung einer möglichen Red Tag Variante die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir dringend auch ein paar kleinere Fliegen in Dein Sortiment packen - z.B. paar Tangläufer-Imitationen oder auch die gute, altbewährte Red-Tag in Größe 10 oder 12. Insbesondere die Red-Tag fängt eigentlich immer ihre Fische... #6



Ja und ganz bestimmt in Hakengröße 12:q
Das Mindestmaß einer Meerforelle liegt bei 45cm. Das ist ganz schön heroisch, was du da verlangst. Wir sind hier am Meer und der Sbirolino fliegt 50m weit.
Wie lang ist denn deine Patti, die du eine Seite vorher zeigst? Das ist kein kleiner Haken. 

Wie willst du denn solch eine kleine Fliege am Sbirolino steuern? Sie treibt einfach oben und das ist total langweilig und unspannend. Meine Fliegen sind zwischen 2cm und 8cm lang. Ein wenig Eigenleben sollte die Fliege auch haben, also z.B einen Marabouschwanz oder einen dicken Hechelkranz oder einen Muddlerkopf. Das fehlt alles bei einer richtigen Red Tag. Die ist ja nur aus etwas Wolle, Pfaugras und einer Hechel gebunden und unauffällig. Für dieses Thema finde ich sie ungeeignet." Fängt immer" ist eine Phrase. 

Tangläufer sind eher etwas für den Hornhecht.
Von daher sieht die Fliegenbox doch gut aus.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*

hallo 
die fliegenbox sieht gut aus :gdie bringen dir das erhoffte silber :vik:lg andre


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sbirolinofischen an der Ostsee mit Fliege auf Meerforelle*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn solch eine kleine Fliege am Sbirolino steuern? Sie treibt einfach oben und das ist total langweilig und unspannend.


Na das sehe ich allerdings ganz anders. Die Variante mit "Köpfchen" hat einen ungemeinen Jigging-Effekt und lässt sich auch auf 50m Entfernung noch hervorragend "steuern".
Andersherum gibt es eben Situationen (Windstille + Sonnenschein) in dem ein winziges kaum bewegtes Objekt wesentlich mehr Bisse bringt, als ein greller Klopper...

Aber jeder macht da sicherlich seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich fische ohnehin auch mit Sbirolino ultra-light (max. 10gr) - da kannst Du auch kleinste Objekte wunderbar kontrolliert an den Fisch bringen.


Ich sag ja nicht, dass die Fliegen immer klein sein sollen. Das Marzipanschwein ist sicher auch gute 8-10cm (Größe 4 oder 6)... aber ich versicher Dir, dass es Situationen gibt in denen die unauffällige, kleine Fliege mehr fängt... :g


----------

